
Kicking off Tech Week, Jared Kushner rallies tech leaders against floppy disks - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/jared-kushner-technology-week-hell-yeah
======
Gibbon1
Yes!!!

Replace the 8 inch floppy's used to load the launch codes with an Android app
connected to twitter.

